
BMW's Apple CarPlay annual fee is next-level gouging - yorby
https://www.cnet.com/roadshow/news/bmw-carplay-fee-highway-robbery/
======
mkirklions
German vehicles are very beautiful, but they are meh. Seriously all style, low
tech, high cost.

Japanese vehicles. No style, low tech, reliable.

GM and Ford. Style, high tech, risk into reliability.

The appeal is just like buying an Apple or Nintendo product. Its the brand
name you pay for, not the features.

